# East Coast Nissan Meet (Everyone Read!!)



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

East Coast Nissan Meet (Everyone Read!!) 
OK... Here it is!

A friend and I have been collaborating on trying to get a Eastern US Nissan meet together for us all to enjoy. He is currently waiting for a meeting with the CEO of Nissan (the American Division) to square away what kind of help they will be offering as far as sponsorship goes.

So here are a few basic questions that we are asking to narrow down our selections:

Location:

1) NC or SC either in the Outerbanks area or in the Myrtle Beach area

Time:

1) Either in the Spring Break Season or in the early summer

Type: Either all show, drag and show, track and show, or drag, track, and show...


Please post responses ASAP. We have two weeks to gather enough info. for his neeting with "the man" who I guess is a friend of his fathers (swwwwweeeeeeet)

Thanks,

~Greg~


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Myrtle Beach, spring break, drag and show.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

If any moderator wants to make this a sticky it would be great!

~Greg~


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

SC, early summer, all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

"Keep it cummin keep it cummin"... sorry talking to the GF, you guys too though...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd much rather do a drag than track. besides, I want some timeslips.

Both NC and SC are so damn far. I probably won't make it (especially b/c I'll be workin full time to save up for a bluebird engine.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think it would help if you could move the meet farther inland from the coast. Charlotte, Knoxville, Greenville, Richmond, Panama City. Give the Florida/Alabama guys a chance to attend. Personally, I'm all about Road Trips, so spin the globe and party where it stops.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

sounds like a plan....i am from sc but will travel to bordering states to come o the show/drag.....keep us posted...later

ice


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Myrtle Beach, spring break, drag and show.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

myrtle beach, early summer, drag and show

(trying to go to hawaii for my spring break)


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

This kinda sucks cause I am getting good responses but all different :/. Oh well.

Friday, drink your faces off, drive fast, and take chances

~Greg~


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

if i was going early summer drag and show. But won't be there instead i'll be getting yelled at by people i don't know.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i would definitely be up for it, but the coast is too far. there's tons of us from here in central eastern us (??) cinci area, and something less than 10 hours would be great. just my .02! later


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well sc is about 15-18 hrs away from me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yeah, I'm about 10-11 hours away (9 hours with my driving). I'm desperately trying to get a job and work full time this summer. If this thing turns out to be big then I might go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Well the NICO(Nissan Infiniti car owners) group is planing the largest Nissan/Infiniti meet ever for spring.The date has been picked due to the first day Beech Bend will be open.March 8th 2002.We will be meeting in Louisville then carivaning down to Bowling Green.In BG we will meet a much larger group at the Corvette Museum.Then hang out a bit before we go to Beech Bend raceway to run the 1/4 mile track.After that we will probably get some food to eat and head back to louisville.Everyone interested is welcome!More informatin about times will be posted soon.This is more than 2 months notice so lets all plan on it!


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

myrtle beach, early summer, drag and show

Most people already have plans for spring break. early summer would most likely be best.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*i am in*

myrtle beach sound great for the summer with drag and show for time slips


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

good deal... I am thinking that we are coming to some sort of a majority here... I like it. Thanks for all your help guys and keep it coming...

~Greg~


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

Myrtle Beach, spring break, drag and show. THAT GOOD FOR ME BECAUSE I'M 15 MIN AWAY FOR MYRTLE BEACH
SC


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Anywhere in the southeast is good as far as SC or NC is concerned, any farther and I couldn't do it in a weekend, hopefully it's 
on a weekend....right.
This is my first show even remotely close to here so I'll take either, although I lean more to the track and show side.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

i take it that BIGBALLER is providing the place to stay right BIGBALLER haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

OK people the details are in for the NICO Spring Meet! It will be on Sat. March the 8th 2003 at Beech Bend Raceway In Bowling Green KY.

We will open Beech Bend at 10 am on March 8th for Test & Tune until 1 pm when the racing will start. If the racing finishes early, I don't see why Test & Tune can't continue. It will be $20 to run and $5 to enter without racing.

There will be only 2 classes: Naturally aspirated and Power Adders with $100 prizes to the winners of each and a plaque for 2nd and 3rd. If this doesn't appeal to you....there will still be Test & Tune on Sunday for $10 as well.

It will be an Import Shootout so all Imports are welcome!


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

hmmmmm, the question really is , HOW MANY TICKETS CAN I RECIEVE? would it be more durin spring break or durin the summer? ill take the lesser of two. i CANT afford the mods im doin , not to mention a damn ticket !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

SC, Early Summer


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd rather it be a bit more South. 

Mar 8 is prolly a fine date. I'm not planning anything big around spring break.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

Just to let everyone know there is more info about the March 8th Spring meet here==>http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/vbulletin225/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11062 
We have over 100 cars that will be there and counting.This will be BIG!If you interested there is going to be a section in one Hotel that will be reserved for us Nissan people there is more info about the Hotel here ===>http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/vbulletin225/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12075 
Dont miss this one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah I am going with Early Summer... Drag and Show. SC is fine. A little more inland wouldnt hurt. But its all good.


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

i live here on the outer banks and there is really no reason to have one here unless you want to be haressed by the local cop if you have outta states tags i live dcown in wilmington nc and to me myrtle beach would probly be the best bet.if anyone wants to get up with me my number is 252-305-3006 A.K.A. K.J.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

any updates on this meet in myrtle beach??


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Make it early summer and I'll probably be there representing the old school. Anywhere in NC or SC is great, the Outer Banx are a long drive for everybody, since there is no good, fast way to get there. Myrtle Beach would be good, make sure you got any permits that you might need, I know they have "No cruising" laws there so they might be pricks about a big gathering if you don't go through the right channels.


----------

